# Cooking with a Dutch oven.



## Scott85 (Jun 19, 2016)

So I got a Dutch oven last week and I got it seasoned real good Saturday. Saturday I cooked a pineapple upside cake over coals then last night cooked Apple cobbler over coals.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jun 19, 2016)

Looks Awesome - I am going to move this to the food section :beer:


----------



## Johnny (Jun 19, 2016)

oh cool !!
I have a 14" DO and never used it - I inherited it from my brother.
According to the Chuck Wagon cooking shows on TV, some awesome
meals can be prepared with the pot.
The most informative tip that I learned is that one charcoal briquette
will generate 10 degrees of heat.........
so if you place 35 hot briquettes on the lid, that will give you 350 degrees
on the inside - perfect for cobblers and biscuits.

Great Job !!!!


----------



## beagler1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Ive made a great peach cobbler in a dutch oven! 


Sent from Mossy Oak Swamp Bottom


----------



## JMichael (Jun 20, 2016)

Got a couple of DO that I inherited and never have used either one. Seen a few of those cooking shows where they use them. I guess they're great if you go all out on your camping meals, but we have a more primitive setup when we camp. LoL


----------



## Johnny (Jun 20, 2016)

LOL Mike - I like primative camping too . . . 
but, when it comes to camp cooking, I like to just turn on
the gas and W_HOOOSH_ we be a cookin !!!


----------



## Scott85 (Jun 20, 2016)

I cook with charcoal. I put the charcoal in a chimney and go inside and finish prepping and by that time the charcoal is ready to go. One day when I get time I want to start making my own lump charcoal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve A W (Jun 22, 2016)

I'm in the market for a Dutch oven. But I'm cheap, I'll find an old one
and restore it. I've done five iron frying pans so far. But I need ten and 
twelve inch pans.
I got a new Lodge pan and don't like it. I've seen video's where they sand them
smooth then season them.
That upside down cake looked so good My blood sugar went up just lookin at it.

Steve A W


----------



## Scott85 (Jun 23, 2016)

Steve A W said:


> I'm in the market for a Dutch oven. But I'm cheap, I'll find an old one
> and restore it. I've done five iron frying pans so far. But I need ten and
> twelve inch pans.
> I got a new Lodge pan and don't like it. I've seen video's where they sand them
> ...


Thanks. I didn't have any issues with the new Dutch oven I got. I washed it really good in hot water put it outside in the sun so it could get really hot and fired up my grill and did 2 rounds coating it in crisco. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pappy (Jul 1, 2016)

*So where did you say you live again??? I am on my way!
Some of the guys I hunt with used to cook with them. When we came back from the morning hunt they would do the prep work and when we left for the evening hunt they would fire them up and dinner was done by the time we returned. Doesnt get much better than that. *


----------



## Scott85 (Jul 2, 2016)

I'm in Virginia. Tonight is the Apple cobbler again and tomorrow is cheesecake cooked outside in the Dutch oven. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pappy (Jul 2, 2016)

*Well darn!! I just passed through your state on my motorcycle last week! Wrote it up in the Watering Hole forum as a matter of fact. *


----------



## Scott85 (Jul 3, 2016)

Cheesecake done.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ppine (Jul 5, 2017)

Great job. Now don't have any fear about cooking main dishes and side dishes. Bread takes a little more practice, but mostly all you need to do is use a lot of top heat and minimal bottom heat.


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 6, 2017)

That is a thing of beauty!!!!!!

Just one caution about old used cast iron. Make sure that you get from someplace you trust. Back in the day, many pots and pans were used to melt lead for fire arms and fishing weights.


----------



## FormerParatrooper (Jul 6, 2017)

Chili tastes better in a D.O. and so do stews. I have a couple and I segregate them according to function, some are solely for desserts, one for cornbread and others for main dishes. 

I have even used them in my regular oven for making pulled pork. 1/2 can of beer ( I use Hamm's ), fat side up and let it go all night at 200 degrees and when you wake up in the morning the whole house smells like dinner. The other plus side is the bone pulls right out and my dog is waiting for her bone. I pour the liquid out and let it sit in the refrigerator and when the fat solidifies, spoon it off and add the remaining liquid to the pulled pork. Keep the fat aside as it make a great roux later.


----------



## ppine (Jul 31, 2017)

It is amazing that there are so many people that "have a DO but have never used it."

Plan on making some chili or other simple can't fail recipe. Make a fire in your backyard and start practicing. 

I frequently cook for 25 people or more at backyard parties. Working with a fire is best in the cooler months, not the summer. Build a cooking fire and a heating fire so people stay out of your way. I like to set up a wall tent and/or a tipi. 

Some people do not seem to realize the rim on the cover is made to hold coals. That is how you create an oven is bottom and top heat. No need to use charcoal and a bunch of formulas. Wood works fine and I never run out. 

It would be great to just hear from one person that made their first pot of chili. It is easier than it sounds, so get started.


----------

